# Lure question from a newbie



## AndySA (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I recently bought the latest Yak Fisher (Summer 2011) which came with a free lure. I have basically no experience with lures and am just wondering what it's good for? I.e. what species of fish would it be effective for (specifically in SA), is it good for trolling or casting/retrieving etc. etc.

Any help would be much appreciated. Can try and post a pic if need be.


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Andy,
Congrats on the purchase, if you have a the make / model of the lure I am sure someone can help you out, otherwise a photo should do the trick.
I like many others on here fish predominatly with lures, it's good fun from a yak.
Dan


----------



## AndySA (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Dan. The lure is a "Yoshikawa Makuzi". That's the only English on the box unfortunately. I'd say it's about 80mm long. Pics below.


----------



## Gene (Jan 9, 2008)

Andy, it looks like it would work on Flathead, either trolled or retrieved, and probably pick up a host of other species. The large bib would probably make it dive to around 6 feet or so. Give it a go & see how it works.


----------



## AndySA (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for that Gene.

I'm heading out Saturday morning hopefully, will chuck it on and see what happens.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I got one of these lures too...but it's pitch black. :shock: What am I going to use a black lure for?! :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

ryanmoken10 said:


> I got one of these lures too...but it's pitch black. :shock: What am I going to use a black lure for?! :lol:


Use it just the same as any other lure and see how you go. It's only your head telling you it's not going to work!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I'd use it on snapper, slow troll, as slow as you can get and still get some action out of the lure. Always go with the current. Looks like it will dive to around 4 mtrs so be good in 5-8mtr water. Of coarse knowing where the fish are is the hard bit.
Black in dirty water, low vis, blue in clean.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcuAqhgAADHfgAAQcPXwEoAjUIo/7/+gMADVliKn7UE0j0an6kNpBp6QA9Q9QRPSNFP1JoxNBkMCYQ0NBohNTyGnqh6j1GRkGgaNMPoiNrEkJzxgPUbrNLQMTswnVodDroFVAhRtMLDXHJUzlwlXbGF4Sxr0QkOuAB9pTi5wmZCwYnAyyAR9XRgeRjlG9S8DIOP7K4pMEVGYgznE8m0PLCUwXi5MXwqChlrCygf+hBcVTxPS680QUgNCFW0Rn3K/aptoMLRdugGzT43KqX9Vd+XTAtjX9KDVmNpMAVG7LXRjGheF7kMGqOBsn2s2P1LkVydi3wizSRn8XckU4UJDLgKoYA==


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

Dark lures in dirty water give a better silhouette.

I recon action / vibration call the fish to the lure first so in dirty water colour is less important.

cheers,

S


----------



## flyonline (Sep 29, 2011)

RedPhoenix said:


> ryanmoken10 said:
> 
> 
> > I got one of these lures too...but it's pitch black. :shock: What am I going to use a black lure for?! :lol:
> ...


Don't worry, it works and well. Just make sure you've taken your heart attack medication prior to going though ;-)


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'll give the black lure a go...if all else fails I'll use it when I go up to Fraser Island next and throw it into a school of Tailor for a laugh :lol:


----------



## JoeAverage (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah I got the red and gold model, looks very jackish. Will give it a crack but I won't be on a yak. Any salt around here is only for the heroic on a yak.

Black surface lures are the money any time of day. A black version of this would imitate a juvenile catfish which might con a barra up here. Not sure that lure would hold up to a barra battle though.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Andy - off metro Adelaide, you are most likely to get either salmon or snook on that lure. Try trolling from seacliff south out from the cliffs - you might also attract a squid. Careful on depth - it ;looks like it might go deep and could hit the bottom.


----------

